# Wyoming or Idaho?



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

This is a very broad question but I just started thinking about hunting out of state and need a shove in the right direction! I have a very bad Muley addiction and would love to hunt them more than once a year. I need as cheap as possible and not necessarily a trophy but I would like a chance at a decent buck. Would you choose Idaho or Wyoming? Or another state close by? I will be doing dedicated so I probably won't do anything for a couple of years but I was thinking about starting to build some points! Any help is appreciated


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Tough call but I am going to go with Idaho based upon what you said. Cost is similar but in Idaho a non-resident can use a general deer tag to harvest a black bear, mountain lion or grey wolf instead of the deer if they see one. Most if not all units in Idaho have point restrictions with the general tag.

As far as pure quality goes though I would go with Wyoming. Regardless. If yo have the itch you should be putting in for LE in both states. Idaho is pure random. Wyoming is based on points but there are some great tags with few points and you can buy preference points if you choose not to put in for the draw.


----------



## muzzlehunter (Nov 29, 2009)

As far as Idaho they don't have a point system. But I've heard nr tags are fairly easy to draw, Don't hold me to that. Just what I've heard.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Can't beat the speedgoat opportunity in Wyoming.------SS


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

kinda leaning towards wyoming since I wont be hunting it for a few years anyways. I have heard a lot of idaho is OTC? Mr Muleskinner I will be sure to tell my wife that you insisted I put in for both states maybe that will help my cause :grin:
We usually go up about once a year to float the snake river above alpine wyoming so I would most likely put in for a unit in close vicinity. Would you suggest 151,152 or 144? just realized it would either be region G or H.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

brendo said:


> kinda leaning towards wyoming since i wont be hunting it for a few years anyways. I have heard a lot of idaho is otc? Mr muleskinner i will be sure to tell my wife that you insisted i put in for both states maybe that will help my cause :grin:
> We usually go up about once a year to float the snake river above alpine wyoming so i would most likely put in for a unit in close vicinity. Would you suggest 151,152 or 144? Just realized it would either be region g or h.


144

.


----------



## trytrappinit (Oct 7, 2014)

WY without question. I haven't spent a lot of time in ID tho so my opinion is biased. The black bear wolf cougar thing is cool tho. I have an WY tag for the rut and i'll let you know how that goes. Might be singing a different tune come November 19.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Wy ain't too "Utah hunter" friendly. Try and keep your lic plates covered, keep your mouth shut, buy your gas and get out of town, and you'll probably be OK. Now Idaho folks are just plain friendly.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

hmmm......I have never had a problem one in Wyoming. Not when I lived there or in the 25 years since.

Home away from home for me.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> Wy ain't too "Utah hunter" friendly. Try and keep your lic plates covered, keep your mouth shut, buy your gas and get out of town, and you'll probably be OK..........................................


Geeze B P, that's B.S...........well except maybe for the license plate part. :smile:

.


----------

